# 5Th Gen Black Maxima w/Nice Chrome 20's



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I found it on Street Source Magazine.com as part of the Maxima profiles!

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/viewownerprofile.aspx?profileid=13399

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/uploads/Ownerprofiles/MAXIPADONDUBS/37200375527PM16581.jpg

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/uploads/Ownerprofiles/MAXIPADONDUBS/37200375434PM94451.jpg

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/uploads/Ownerprofiles/MAXIPADONDUBS/37200375320PM471.jpg

http://www.streetsourcemag.com/uploads/Ownerprofiles/MAXIPADONDUBS/37200375240PM43671.jpg


20x8.5 Diablo Vienna 
255/35/20 Falkens 

 

now these 20's look good I like the design! Kinda like the Foose Lusso rims...BLING,BLING!

http://www.truckxpressions.com/truckaccessories/customwheels/foose.htm


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Very very nice!


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

thats nice


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

That is one beautiful car!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Str8 Pimpin'


----------

